# Acidic burning sensation in the lower intestines?



## petitepenguin

Hello, I'm new to the forums so I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong section. I'm a 20 year old female and yesterday I experienced a pain I never felt before. I don't eat breads/pastas/rice or sugars. Usually chicken breast, fruits and veggies. Now I usually only eat once daily which is around 1pm. I'm just not hungry the rest of the day for some reason so I don't think about it. However, yesterday as I was sitting on the couch, I felt this unusual burning/acidic like feeling in my lower abdomen. I went ot use the bathroom, thinking I had a bowel movement, but nothing happened. Instead, I just felt this hot, burning sensation that had me sweating because of the pain. I felt like I was going to fall to the ground. When something did come out, it just looked meshy, not diarrhea but not solid either. Then it was just like water pouring out of me. Today, I feel the burning sensation is just slightly there. It isn't nearly as pain as before but today I haven't had any regular bowel movements. It's all been liquid like water. When it passes through, it burns and feels hot.

Does anyone know what could be the cause of this?


----------



## kenvh

petitepenguin said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forums so I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong section. I'm a 20 year old female and yesterday I experienced a pain I never felt before. I don't eat breads/pastas/rice or sugars. Usually chicken breast, fruits and veggies. Now I usually only eat once daily which is around 1pm. I'm just not hungry the rest of the day for some reason so I don't think about it. However, yesterday as I was sitting on the couch, I felt this unusual burning/acidic like feeling in my lower abdomen. I went ot use the bathroom, thinking I had a bowel movement, but nothing happened. Instead, I just felt this hot, burning sensation that had me sweating because of the pain. I felt like I was going to fall to the ground. When something did come out, it just looked meshy, not diarrhea but not solid either. Then it was just like water pouring out of me. Today, I feel the burning sensation is just slightly there. It isn't nearly as pain as before but today I haven't had any regular bowel movements. It's all been liquid like water. When it passes through, it burns and feels hot.
> 
> Does anyone know what could be the cause of this?


Did u find what it was? how are u now? pls respond.

I think I know the cause of it ! but im not sure how to fix this.

greets


----------

